# What is your favorite cat breed?



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Well the question tells it all. Whats your favorite cat breed? Me I would say Siamese cats or Siamese mix cats. I love their personality, almost like a dog personality. hehe


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't have a particular breed that I think is greater than another......I have some I think are pretty like the Bengals.....

I kind of just like the plain old domestic ones out of the shelter  but then, I'm biased.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Siamese! Or a mix with them. I loooove lynx-point kitties in particular.

But I might have a bias.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Eeeck you have no Bengal on that list.. I would love a purebred ALC of some sort though.

My cousins had a pet canadian lynx (just a big cat) was really awesome.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Are you crazy. My cats read this over my shoulder all the time. If I showed favorites I could wake up dead in the morning.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Husky42 said:


> Eeeck you have no Bengal on that list.. I would love a purebred ALC of some sort though.
> 
> My cousins had a pet canadian lynx (just a big cat) was really awesome.


There's a other option. lol Sorry I didn't have enough poll options


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

@Dave: haha!

My fav are the hairless types like the Sphinx. I don't know why I like them. However, mine aren't Sphinxes. I got a DLH and a short haired tuxedo. I also like the small, lighter, delicate ones. Miu is roughly 7 pounds which I like. Captain Jack is around 10.5 which I think is too heavy. And I'm glad I'm at work as I type this so they can't see this!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My favorite purebred cat breed is the Savannah...I soooooo want one someday!

But honestly, nothing beats a shelter cat!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

My favorite breed is whatever is sitting in cages at my local SPCA.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you even have to ask me


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

Guys, please don't be a cat racist
(I like siamese and all other cats)


----------



## Vertekins (Apr 12, 2011)

Chartreux. One of my ambitions is to someday own a Chartreux. From what I've heard, the fur feels very wool-like and thick and luxurious. They have very round orange/amber eyes that are just cute in all their curiosity and they are the most stunning blue colour. And they're all think-muscled and cobby with big jowls especially in the male.

They just scream of "Hug me!" even though they're reportedly a very quiet breed.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

For looks, I favor pointed or bi-color long/medium haired breeds like Himmies, Raggies, Birmans, etc. I think Susan's Muffs & snow shoes are ridiculously adorable  As for personality, I like any cat with a medium to high activity level with a bit of spunk (aka mischievous). I love both of my babies for different reasons~ Pumpkin (torbie DSH) is a sassy and persistent little cutie who is fiercely loyal, and Simone (flame--point DLH prob part raggie) is a bratty pretty boy who gets by on his looks.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I think Vinnie is a pure bred siamese( the flame point) because he looks like the ones on google. He is a siamese, but not sure if he's mix or my sister got a purebred.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

Siamese of course and all the oriental breeds ;-)


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I tend to favor the domestic short haired cats. I like a little mix of spice in my life.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

I feel in love with the Norwegian Forest cat that someone posted here...


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I couldn't fit every breed on here so.. Besides I don't know all of my cat breeds anyway.. :/


----------



## Coyote (Jan 16, 2011)

I've just fallen out of love with one Norwegian Forest cat....


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

"Other" ... as in, whatever I happen to find with a loving personality. This often tends to be black cats... 

As for breed, based on looks it would be the Bengal, American Shorthair, British Shorthair (both because I love the classic silver tabby look), or anything that comes in browns (Tonkinese, Burmese, Havana...) - when it comes to personality, you never know what you're going to get for sure, so I'm not going to base my breed preference on their personality traits.

My aunt had a Balinese and then another that was sold as Balinese but may not have been. One never stopped meowing - the meow was shrill - she was a picky eater and didn't have a personality that really interested me - she was independent and bright at least. Meanwhile the other was as dumb as a post - in a cute, over weight, always kneeding, never meowed kind of way. My aunt currently has a Snowshoe (like a Siamese - decends from a Siamese - but looks different) and it isn't a lap cat, isn't very friendly, gets scared of things easily, doesn't meow much, can scratch and bite out of nowhere. She can have her sweet moments though, and loves running water, she's a very curious cat despite her drawbacks. You never know what you're going to get when you get a kitten, and all three of those cats my aunt got were sold as kittens.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I voted other. My dream cat would be an Ocicat. 
When I started to consider getting a 2nd cat, I started researching. I loved the coloration of Bengals, but have been convienced that thier hyperactivity is not for me. 
I then started researching Egyptian Mais. Don't know why I changed my idea.
I then found the Ocicats. Breed standard says that they are very dog like. Being a new cat fancier and a long time dog owner this appealed to me.
I had an agreement with my wfe that I had to get rid of my cows before I could get another cat. I sold all the cows in Oct. and started to contact Oci breeders. Onyx came to Dec., before I purchased an Oci. Now I love Oynx and a 3rd cat is way in the future. 
Now I have to do some soul searching if I want an Oci versus getting a cat that desperatly needs a home from the shelter.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

I appreciate all the breeds but if I have to pick then it would be a tie between Siamese and Maine Coons.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

I have two Ragdolls, so there you go. I love everything about them.

I also love a good old moggy, particularly black and white cats.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

looks wise, i love the German Rex. 

but in the end, i don't care. i will always get a cat from a shelter, or a stray. <3


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I have several favorites! As my friend put in a book inscription to me~ To Merry, who never met a cat she didnt love. That is how I feel about cats too!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

swimkris said:


> I think Susan's Muffs & snow shoes are ridiculously adorable


Awww...that's so kind of you to say, and Muffs says "Thank-you"! 

I must admit to being partial to Ragdolls, despite Muffs' peculiarities. They're so laid-back and gentle.


----------



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

Any cat! Seriously, I love them all:love2


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maine Coons of course...


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

doodlebug said:


> Maine Coons of course...


I melt every time you post pictures of Holly. She is beyond beautiful.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Holly looks like a super model! Doesnt get any prettier than that in a cat!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Holly is pretty! ><


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I love all kitties, but I don't think I could ever have a hairless cat.


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

Other-Maine ****


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

If I were to pick any breed I'd love a maine ****


----------



## RannsMama (May 24, 2011)

Maine **** or Siamese.


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

I favor siamese markings or exotic markings like on Savannah's. I'd love to own a Savannah but too pricey for my pocketbook, haha. Usually though I try to find a cat who's personality is most compatible with my own. I like older cats who already have their personality traits. We have started looking into breeds we like when we go home and can get another kitty but I'm trying to talk my husband into visiting a shelter rather then going to a breeder.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Mine is Ragdolls, Siamese's, Maine ****'s, Birmans, and Russian Blues!
I have alot!


----------



## Lillie (May 19, 2011)

I have more than one favourite; I do prefer pointed cats like the birmans, siamese (apple head, old style), tonkinese, ragdolls & himalayans. I love all cats but I melt when gazing at blue-eyed cats.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lillie said:


> I love all cats but I melt when gazing at blue-eyed cats.


Same here, though my four current kitties don't have blue eyes.


----------

